# Makrofrage: Zusammenhang von Schärfentiefe, Blende und Rauschen



## fermate (18. Juli 2014)

Leider besitze ich kein echtes Makro-Objektiv sondern spanne ein Raynox M-150 an die Superzoom-Kamera Lumix FZ150 oder an die Spiegelreflex-Kamera Canon EOS 350D mit dem EFS 55-250mm.
Das heißt, ich muss mit beiden sehr nahe ran und der Schärfebereich ist ziemlich gering.

Manuelles Fokussieren ist mit der Lumix nahezu unmöglich, aber der Autofokus reagiert recht schnell und die Kamera löst auch bei Unschärfe aus.
Der Autofokus der Canon surrt gerne mehrmals vor und zurück und trifft nach einiger Zeit schließlich das, was ich sehen will (falls das Motiv der Begierde nicht längst weggeflogen ist). Auslösen lässt die Canon mich aber nur, wenn sie mit meiner Wahl einverstanden ist. Findet sie ihre Punkte nicht scharf genug, kann ich vergeblich klicken. Bleibt nur noch manuell scharfstellen, ohne Prisma im Sucher gar nicht so einfach.

Deshalb hab ich angefangen, mit möglichst kleiner Blende (also hoher Blendenzahl) zu fotografieren.
Gut, ich lande jetzt öfter im gewünschten Schärfenbereich, aber die Bilder rauschen auch mehr,  egal ob Canon oder Lumix.

Woran liegt das?
Hat vielleicht jede Kamera eine Optimalblende und wird die Qualität grundsätzlich schlechter, je weiter man davon abweicht?
Oder ist bei kleinerer Blende so wenig Licht übrig, dass die Bilder eben deshalb rauschen, ähnlich wie bei Dämmerungsfotos?

Zwei Beispielfotos von heute:
Canon F5, Schärfentiefe gering, rauscht kaum
Medium 28489 anzeigen
Canon, F29. Schärfentiefe weit genug, Hintergrund rauscht
Medium 28486 anzeigen
Hmpf, durch die Verkleinerung fürs Forum fällt das Rauschen im Hintergrund beim zweiten Bild kaum noch auf. Aber es ist da, ein Plakat könnte man nicht davon machen.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## StefanBO (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

das Problem Rauschen liegt im ISO-Wert begründet, der bei dieser kleinen Blendenöffnung sehr hoch wird, wenn du keine entsprechend lange Belichtungszeit (mit Stativ) machen kannst; das ist bei bewegten Motiven nur entsprechend eingeschränkt möglich.

Du hast die drei Werte Blende, Belichtungszeit, ISO (Lichtempfindlichkeit), die voneinander abhängig sind.

Wenn du eine Aufnahme "korrekt" mit

a) F5,6 1/125s ISO 100 belichtest, könntest du statt dessen z.B. auch

b) F8 1/125s ISO 200: Blende zu a) um 1 Stufe geschlossen (-1), dafür ISO um eine Stufe erhöht (+1), bei gleicher Belichtungszeit) oder
c) F11 1/60s ISO 200:  Blende zu a) um zwei Stufen geschlossen (-2), dafür Belichtungszeit (+1) und ISO (+1) verdoppelt,

wählen.

Bei Zeit und ISO entsprechen die Verdoppelung/Halbierung der Werte jeweils einer Stufe, bei der Blende(*) wären das jedoch zwei Stufen!

Die einzelnen Werte wirken sich wie folgt aus:

Blende: 
größere Öffnung (= kleinere Blendenzahl, da es sich eigentlich um den Nenner eines Bruchs mit Zähler 1 handelt) => geringere Schärfentiefe, mehr Lichteinfall

Zeit: 
längere Verschlußzeit = mehr Licht, größere Bewegungsunschärfe/Verwacklungsgefahr

ISO:
größere Lichtempfindlichkeit => Bildrauschen erhöht sich

Das Problem der Schärfentiefe ist bei Verwendung eines Makroobjektives statt einer Vorsatzlinse das Gleiche. Und dass du näher ran gehen KANNST, ist ja gerade der Sinn der Sache.

(*)
Als Blendenreihe hat sich historisch bedingt
...   1   1,4   2   2,8   4   5,6   8   11   16   22   32   ...
als Standard entwickelt. Eine Blendenstufe mehr entspricht "schon" einer Verdopplung der einfallenden Lichtmenge, aber erst jeweils der übernächste Wert entspricht einer rechnerischen Verdoppelung ... 
Nun ja, mit dem kleinen Rundungsfehler von 5,6 zu 11.


----------



## fermate (19. Juli 2014)

Danke für die verständliche Erklärung, Stefan.
Dann werde ich mal versuchen, bei den Einstellungen ein Mittelmaß zu finden. 
Oder ganz viel Sonne. 
Oder ein lichtstarkes Objektiv?

Nah rangehen zu können ist zwar schön, bei Tieren gerate ich aber leicht unter die Fluchtdistanz.
Darf ich fragen, wie du deine Libellenfotos gemacht hast?

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Wasd (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo Maren,

ich nutze auch Raynox DCR-150 und 250 an einer alten Lumix G2, kenne also das Problem mit der Schärfentiefe.

Stefan hat die technische Seite ja schon gut erklärt. Letztendlich ist es eine Frage des Lichts.
Du möchtest die kleinste Blende, da reicht aber selbst Tageslicht oft nicht aus.
Achte beim Fotografieren auf die ISO, die deine Kamera wählt... ab 800 oder 1600 fängt es meistens sehr zu rauschen an (hängt stark von der Kamera und dem Motiv ab).

Für Super-Makro-Aufnahmen würde ich dir einen Blitz mit Diffusor empfehlen, oder bzw. je nach Kamera kann man auch gut einen Diffusor für den eingebauten Blitz basteln. Einfach mal googlen -- Blitz Diffusor Eigenbau oder ähnliche Stichworte.

Übrigens würde ich fast wetten, dass deine Canon irgendwo im Menü eine Option versteckt hat, um auch unfokussiert auslösen zu können. Gibt es eigentlich immer.

Noch ein Tipp zur Fluchtdistanz: Wirbellose Tiere wie Insekten und einfach gestricktere Wirbeltiere (__ Eidechsen zum Beispiel) die scheinbar sehr scheu sind, lassen sich ganz leicht austricksen. Wenn man sich sehr langsam auf sie zu bewegt, merken sie nix. Du kannst auf diese Art ohne Probleme eine Libelle oder Eidechse mit dem Finger anstupsen. Geduld ist hier das Schlüsselwort. ;-)

Ansonsten hilft nur eine superteure Makrolinse.


----------



## StefanBO (19. Juli 2014)

Ja, mehr Licht ist eine Einflussmöglichkeit bei der Makrofotografie, um geringere ISO-Werte und/oder kleinere Blenden realisieren zu können. Also entweder möglichst viel Sonnenlicht - bei Makrofotografie bietet sich ausnahmsweise die Mittagszeit an, die sonst für eine unschöne Ausleuchtung und harte Kontraste sorgt - oder aktive Aufhellung =>

In der Makrofotografie wird oft künstlich ausgeleuchtet. Entweder mit speziellen Ringblitzen bzw. -Leuchten, oder mit Blitzen von der Seite, oben o.ä. Eingebaute oder direkt an der Kamera montierte Blitze sind für nahe Distanzen ungeeignet, da nur unvollständig oder ungleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet werden kann. Aber manchmal reicht ja auch schon eine die Sonne reflektierende Folie/Schirm, um besser ausleuchten zu können.

Ein lichtstarkes Objektiv bietet hier direkt nur den Vorteil, dass du bei Verwendung der entsprechend offenen Blende den ISO-Wert bzw. die Belichtungszeit reduzieren kannst; bei weiter geschlossener Blende bleibt alles gleich. Allerdings erhälst du bei der SLR auch ein helleres Sucherbild und kannst besser manuell oder auch automatisch scharf stellen.

Das Bildrauschen ist bei kleineren Sensoren deutlich stärker als bei größeren, das sollte man beim Kameraneukauf auch bedenken.

Welche Libellenfotos meinst du konkret?

Allgemein kann ich zu allen Nahaufnahmen sagen, dass ich fast immer möglichst wenig Aufwand betreibe, oft aus der Hand oder nur mit aufgestütztem Leichtstativ und Handauslösung fotografiere ... kleine Blendenöffnungen und Postergrößen kann ich mir daher meist gar nicht leisten ;-) Wobei deine F29 aber IMO auch schon recht extrem ist.

Oft nehme ich "nur" eine Panasonic TZ-25 in WW-Stellung (entsprechend 24mm KB) und Automatik, bei mehr Aufwand (für meine Verhältnisse) die Canon EOS 600D mit Tamron 90mm Macro. Und da dann manchmal mit Stativ und Display-Vergrößerung (und Handauslösung ) zum besseren scharf stellen. 

Jedenfalls, mit entsprechender Ausschnittsvergrößerung reicht (mir) das dann für den Bildschirm.


----------



## fermate (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo again,
ja, mehr Licht – es ist Mittagszeit, knallsonnig und eigentlich viel zu heiß.
Hab mir trotzdem zum Testen gerade einen Taschentuchdiffusor für den Popup-Blitz gebastelt. 
Da muss man ja ganz schön herumprobieren, bis die Lichtstärke passt. 
Für weiche und matte Oberflächen, wie beim Schmetterling, finde ich das durchaus brauchbar.
Glänzende Oberflächen, wie bei Ameisen, reflektieren mir aber zu stark, da gefällt es mir ohne Blitz doch besser.
Eine Akkulampe von der Seite wär nicht schlecht …

Aber der Aufwand, alles Mögliche mitzuschleppen und aufzubauen, wäre mir wahrscheinlich bald zu lästig. 
Für den Bildschirm reichen mir Ausschnittvergrößerungen eigentlich auch. 
Aber man will ja besser werden …

Ich meinte übrigens diese Libelle https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/img-6623-plattbauch-m.15565/


Hier noch Schmetterling und Ameise mit „Taschentuchdiffusorblitz“ und die Ameise ohne Blitz.
Medium 28509 anzeigen Medium 28508 anzeigen Medium 28507 anzeigen
Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## StefanBO (21. Juli 2014)

fermate schrieb:


> Ich meinte übrigens diese Libelle https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/img-6623-plattbauch-m.15565/


Oh, ein alter Schnappschuß, noch mit der EOS 450, und dem 90er Macro; Ausschnittsvergrößerung. Hier mal "uncut" mit EXIF-Daten:
 

Nachtrag:
Hm, wo werden denn hier die Exif-Daten angezeigt?

Dann hier:
Model - Canon EOS 450D
DateTime - 2011:05:07 12:51:31
ExposureTime - 1/250 seconds
FNumber - 5.60
ExposureProgram - Aperture priority
ISOSpeedRatings - 200
ShutterSpeedValue - 1/256 seconds
ApertureValue - F 5.66
Flash - Flash not fired, compulsory flash mode
FocalLength - 90 mm


----------



## fermate (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Stefan,

danke für das unbeschnittene Bild und die Exifs.
Nun sehe ich schon etwas klarer.

Grüße
Maren


----------



## pema (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Maren,
mal vorab: mir gefallen deine Fotos sehr gut. Die Schwebfliege (hoffe, es ist eine) auf den gelben Blütenpollen finde ich super...ein Rauschen sehe ich nicht.
Die letzten Makros, die du hier eingestellt hast, haben für mich alle das gleiche Problem: da, wo das Auge des Betrachters zuerst landet, ist das Makro nicht scharf. Z.B.beim Schmetterling---alles super, aber das Auge des Schmetterlings in der Bildmitte ist unscharf. Bei den Ameisen ist es ähnlich: in der Bildmitte befinden sich die Läuse...die sind leider unscharf. Die Ameisen darüber sind scharf gestellt, aber von der Bildaufteilung her stehen die eher in Hintergrund

Ich weiß ja aus eigener Erfahrung, wie viele Fotos ich für die Tonne mache. Und das Problem bei Makros ist ja immer die Scharfstellung in einem so kleinen Bereich.
Das sollte jetzt keine Kritik an deinen Fotos sein, sondern nur der Hinweis darauf, dass die Bildaufteilung und die entsprechende Fokussierung auf den Betrachtermittelpunkt ein wichtiges Mittel sind (gerade bei der Makrofotografie).....Da würde ich ein ggf. vorhandenes (für mich hier nicht sichtbares) Rauschen in Kauf nehmen.
petra


----------



## fermate (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra,

danke für den Hinweis, an den Betrachtermittelpunkt hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht, darauf werde ich in Zukunft mehr achten.
Das Rauschen im Hintergrund sieht man in der 100% Ansicht, bei Din A4 mit 300 dpi. 
Wenn das Motiv einigermaßen klar abgegrenzt ist und das Bild wirklich mal gedruckt werden soll, lässt sich der Hintergrund ja auch ganz gut nachbearbeiten.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------

